# "Enhancing" my Hughes HDVR2 DTivo with PyTivo



## goisles1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi All,

Hoping I don't piss people off with a redundant thread.. Apologies in advance if I do...

I've just switched back to DTV after a few years using the local Cable (triple Play).. Part of the switch was that I was able to use my old DirecTivo again which makes me happy.I had hacked this unit previously, but when my SAT-IN inputs fried during a storm, I had to send the unit back to Hughes for repair. So, I reinserted the Old HD and they repaired it. Soon after we moved and I never got the hacked drive back in..I've now got the unit back on my bedroom TV and I REALLY want to expand storage, get network connectivty, etc..

OK..so that's a summary of my situation.. Here's my question:

I've been doing alot of reading the last couple days (here and elsewhere) about streaming from Network to Tivo using PyTivo.. I've seen comments stating that it's not possible with Series2 DTivo's. I do ALOT of streaming currently from my win2k8 server to my XBMC, and I;d love to be able to achieve this using my Tivo in the bedroom. 
Can this be done an a HDVR2 that has had "the Zipper" applied?

Thanks 
Rob


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

goisles1 said:


> I've seen comments stating that it's not possible with Series2 DTivo's.


And you're hoping for a different answer this time? Sorry, no. There _are_ ways to transfer (not stream) video to a hacked DirecTiVo, but pyTivo is not one of them.

On the other hand, it should work for Photos and Music.


----------



## goisles1 (Oct 23, 2003)

OK.. Thanks.. I just wanted to be sure.. There's alot of info out there and it can get confusing...


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

See this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&highlight=tivoserver

for information on an OLD TivoServer product that will let you move shows from your PC to your v6 DTiVo


----------

